#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Fibra Óptica compensa? Quais são os valores por metro de cabo e etc atualmente?

## ibsol

Fibra Óptica compensa? Quais são os valores por metro de cabo? conectores? Switchs? placas de rede e o custo de manutenção? No caso de pelo menos um enlace de 2 Km compensaria? pois a rádio em 2,4 é impossível fazer algo hoje em dia, e em 5,8 equipamentos que prestam custam pelo menos R$ 2.400,00 o par. Fibra para distâncias curtas sairia mais barato? Aguardo maiores informações. Desde já, muito obrigado!

----------


## ibsol

Fibra Óptica compensa? Quais são os valores por metro de cabo? conectores? Switchs? placas de rede e o custo de manutenção? No caso de pelo menos um enlace de 2 Km compensaria? pois a rádio em 2,4 é impossível fazer algo hoje em dia, e em 5,8 equipamentos que prestam custam pelo menos R$ 2.400,00 o par. Fibra para distâncias curtas sairia mais barato? Aguardo maiores informações. Desde já, muito obrigado!

Obs: Sei que não ta relacionado diretamente a wireless, mas o tópico tem a ver com o que trabalhamos, redes! Mas se algum moderador achar por direito retirar esse tópico, esteja a vontade. Compreenderei.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

2km de fibra... fica uns 6.000 reais..

2 conversores (500,00 cada)
2.000 metros fibra.. +- 2,00 o metro...

+ serviço

----------


## lucianogf

você precisa ver a viabilidade de se usar uma fibra... o tráfego será tão alto assim? link com wireless não está suportando? é necessário avaliar várias coisas pra decidir usar fibra ou não..

----------


## harrypotheard

Qual seria a finalidade da fibra?
distancia? tem um swhiter na turbo link de 1.3kms (ptp), vc pode usar rede em 1000mb, ou intao usar o mk com cartao tx outro rx, isso duplica sua banda...

Sds, H.p

Turbolink Telecom - Switch Long Reach SLR4T4 10/100Mbps

----------


## tuxbrasil

ibsol,

O valor da fibra em si ta girando em torno de R$2 o metro mais as conexões a fusão e para converter para rj45 fica um pouco salgado para fazer 300m um colega gastou R$3000

----------


## jhonnyp

ouvi falar em fibra otica geleada, o que seria isso? como funcionaria, sera que nao precisa de fusão? desculpe minha ignoranci nesse assunto hee

----------


## Gosulator

Se você pode passar cabeamento, use cabo ethernet mesmo, e vai instalando repetidor de sinal de 100 em 100mt

----------


## lucianogf

> Obs: Sei que não ta relacionado diretamente a wireless, mas o tópico tem a ver com o que trabalhamos, redes! Mas se algum moderador achar por direito retirar esse tópico, esteja a vontade. Compreenderei.


Cara..

realmente, o assunto não está relacionado a wireless, então deve ficar no lugar correto. E você mesmo já havia criado o mesmo tópico um dia antes na sessão correta.

----------


## lucianogf

> ouvi falar em fibra otica geleada, o que seria isso? como funcionaria, sera que nao precisa de fusão? desculpe minha ignoranci nesse assunto hee


esse é um tipo de fibra que tem um gel dentro da capa, para proporcionar proteção. A fibra em si continua da mesma forma, para usar periféricos ou você faz fusão ou conectorização.

----------


## ibsol

O tráfego não é tão alto, um sistema wirelles bem projetado poderia resolver, mas o que chamo de bem projetado é com rádios do tipo Airaya no minino e um monte de detalhes. O que quero ver é se com fibra faria a mesma coisa por um preço + ou - igaul, mas teria a vantagem de fibra ter uma qualidade muito superior e não precisar de repetição. No caso de usar cabos UTP, a grande desvatagem seria usar repetidor(Switch) a cada 100 m, pois parte desse trecho é no meio do mato, sem casa por perto p/ eu arrumar energia e etc. No caso, o que sairia mais barato, fusão ou conectorização? Obrigado a todos!

----------


## harrypotheard

meu caro tem um swhiter de 1.300 mts , nao te ajuda nao? Turbolink Telecom - Equipamentos wireless, redes cabeadas e voz sobre IP

----------


## saip

> Fibra Óptica compensa? Quais são os valores por metro de cabo? conectores? Switchs? placas de rede e o custo de manutenção? No caso de pelo menos um enlace de 2 Km compensaria? pois a rádio em 2,4 é impossível fazer algo hoje em dia, e em 5,8 equipamentos que prestam custam pelo menos R$ 2.400,00 o par. Fibra para distâncias curtas sairia mais barato? Aguardo maiores informações. Desde já, muito obrigado!
> 
> Obs: Sei que não ta relacionado diretamente a wireless, mas o tópico tem a ver com o que trabalhamos, redes! Mas se algum moderador achar por direito retirar esse tópico, esteja a vontade. Compreenderei.


amigo, se vc precisa de uns 10mb, tenho uma solução não muito cara,
usa 2 antenas hyperlink 24db 5.8 +- R$350,00 cada
e 2 placas ag530, +- R$150,00 cada
2 cpu com mikrotik uma em cada ponta, bem configurado, 

obs: ao construir uma rede em 5.8, use o minimo de cabo, cuidado com pigtail longo com cabo rgc58, use no maximo 10cm.

saip

o sol nasce para todos, mas alguns dorme um pouco mais...

msn: [email protected]

----------


## net33

use routerboard 133 cm9 e antenas hyperlink 5.8

----------


## AriDiretoTelecom

Se o uso da fibra vai ser externo, vc também terá o custo de projetos ART e taxas pra usar a infraestrutura de postes da Operadora de energia da sua cidade. Aqui a gente faz esses projetos e a CPFL aprova e autoriza a execução mediante pagamento de taxas anuais pra utilização da infraestrutura deles. Acho que a solução no seu caso seria wireless mesmo.

----------


## ibsol

Alguém aí sabe o nome de bons fornecedores de fibra, conversor e etc? prefiro que os cabos e etc sejam Furukawa. Fiz um orçamento aqui na Bahia, mas o metro da fibra saiu a R$ 3,33 achei muito caro.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

geralmente as empresas que fazem a fusao da fibra conseguem um preço melhor

aqui quem faz pra gente é a sinco (sinco.inf.br) porem acho que para eles irem ai.. nao vai compensar para voce !!

mas talvez eles te falam algum contato !!

----------

